# can't get ADSL Internet access[solved]

## romalong

hi!

i have dual boot machine and trying to bring up ADSL Internet access under Gentoo for the first time (it works under winblows).

```

localhost ~ # ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:533 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:533 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:23956 (23.3 Kb)  TX bytes:23956 (23.3 Kb)

localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface eth0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

localhost ~ # pppoe-setup

-su: pppoe-setup: command not found

localhost ~ # net-setup eth0

-su: net-setup: command not found

```

my network interface:

```

localhost ~ # lspci | grep -i net

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

```

it seams it's Internet driver issue.

please help!Last edited by romalong on Sun Apr 22, 2007 4:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

In the mean time the scripts are called adsl-* , but please consider this : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159747

----------

## romalong

 *toralf wrote:*   

> In the mean time the scripts are called adsl-* , but please consider this : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159747

 

thanx for the tip!

anyway, i have to bring up my ethernet card first.

unfortunately, i can't see any suitable driver in menuconfig.

can someone help?

----------

## user118696

http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/nforce-net-to-forcedeth.htm

----------

## NeddySeagoon

romalong,

Post the output from lspci, so we can see that your ethernet card is please.

You can put it in a file with 

```
lspci > lspci.txt
```

so you can transfer it to another OS or machine.

We only need the Ethernet lines.

I suppose that you connect to your router via Ethernet and not USB ?

----------

## romalong

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> romalong,
> 
> Post the output from lspci, so we can see that your ethernet card is please.
> 
> You can put it in a file with 
> ...

 

Hi, NeddySeagoon!

i've posted it already. Look at my first post please^

----------

## romalong

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> romalong,
> 
> Post the output from lspci, so we can see that your ethernet card is please.
> 
> You can put it in a file with 
> ...

 

yes, Ethernet is used.

----------

## romalong

 *pascal.bolduc wrote:*   

> http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/nforce-net-to-forcedeth.htm

 

hm...

my structure is different from nforce-net-to-forcedeth guide as for 2.6 kernel:

```

Device Drivers  --->

 Network device support  --->

  Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

   [*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

   <M>   nForce Ethernet support

```

i've set nForce Ethernet support to [*] instead of [M], but having another issue booting new kernel:

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block (0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic...

```

i've encountered such error before and the fix was to enable SCSI kernel support, but now situation is different as it was enabled:

```

localhost linux # grep -i ext3 .config

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

localhost linux # grep -i ext2 .config

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

localhost linux # grep -i scsi .config

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# SCSI Transport Attributes

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

# SCSI low-level drivers

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

```

my grub.conf:

```

#new one, with nForce built-in support

title=Gentoo2

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.18-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.18-gentoo-r4

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,3)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

romalong,

Oops sorry for asking for info you already posted.

forcedeth is correct for you. Its under 100Mbit cards, even though it supports 1000Mbit cards too.

Your kernel panic message unknown-block (0,0) means the kernel cannot reach your hard drive.

This is because you have the high level driver, like SCSI and SCSI disk support missing, or the low level driver for your disk chipset missing from your kernel.

Very rarely, it can be caused by removing the default support for MS-DOS partition tables too.

Grub did its thing for you and loaded a kernel, then the kernel paniced.

----------

## romalong

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> forcedeth is correct for you. Its under 100Mbit cards, even though it supports 1000Mbit cards too.
> 
> 

 

i had '<M>   nForce Ethernet support' and it didn't work.

can you help me out with my kernel panic issue please?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

romalong,

net modules don't always autoload - you often need to add its name to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

For you that would be forcedeth  follow the example in the file.

Looking at your kernel config, you have CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=m thats a problem. The module to read the disk is on the disk you need to read to fetch the module. Everything you need to bood must be built in, thats =Y.

Most nVidia boards for AMD 64 have two SATA controllers, the nVidia one and another one.

There have been a few posts from users building what looked like a good kernel with nVidia SATA support then connecting their drive to the other controller.

From lspci, tell us about all your disk driver hardware, IDE, SATA ... and anything else that shows up, then I can tell you the kernel options you need. I need to know your kernel version too, as there have been some changes to the SATA set up of late.

Something to think about. Consider building your own kernel. The first time it will take you several hours. It won't be optimum but it will boot and can be largely junk free. As you migrate from one kernel to another (later one) you carry your old settings with you and gradually fine tune them. With experiance you can build a new kernel, based on the old one in about 10 minutes. genkernel is good to get you going but I don't recommend it for continued use.

----------

## romalong

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> romalong,
> 
> net modules don't always autoload - you often need to add its name to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> 
> For you that would be forcedeth  follow the example in the file.
> ...

 

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2)

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:08.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0392 (rev a1)

```

my kernel: Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 AMD Athlon(tm) 64

setting CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=y lets me to boot, but another problem occured:

```

Starting gpm...

O0o.oops(): [gpm.c(951)]: Could not open ps2

```

----------

## romalong

also, i've tried to add forcedeth to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 - no module found under genkernel core

----------

## romalong

can someone explain me when do i  need to put module names to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6?

sometimes modules are loaded w/o this /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

romalong,

Your IDE kernel section needs to look like this post with the exception that you need 

```
AMD and nVidia IDE support
```

in place of 

```
Intel PIIXn chipsets support
```

 Thats your PATA stuff.

For your SATA you need  

```
SCSI device support

-> legacy /proc/scsi/ support

-> SCSI disk support 
```

as built in, not modules

Also,

```
SCSI CDROM support 

SCSI generic support 
```

may be useful too but they are not needed for booting.

Under Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers, choose 

```
AHCI SATA support 

NVIDIA SATA support
```

You only need one of them and I think its NVIDIA but having both is harmless.

They must be built in and everything else in that menu should be off.

Under File systems, check that your root file system driver is built in or your kernel will read the drive and panic with a similar unknown-block (X,Y) message.

Lastly, look at 

```
 Partition Types
```

PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support must be selected or the kernel won't know how to read your partition table.

Now rebuild your kernel, install and boot it.

If you are using  genkernel -menuconfig then genkernel will do the install for you. Don't forget to check grub.conf before you reboot so you know your new kernel is it its list.

This post aims to give some general guidance.

----------

## romalong

thank you for your great help!

you're very kind!

i got it working now  :Smile: 

----------

